# Betty Boop Bottle



## bettyboop6023 (Jun 18, 2005)

Hello Antique Bottle diggers and collectors.
 My name is Janna,  and I am here because Wiskeyman is a friend of mine.  He is a good guy....I think !  LOL
 I also am wishing to find a very special bottle,  a Betty Boop perfume bottle.  I think it's only about 1-2" tall. Clear glass,  with a Betty Boop looking face for screw-on lid.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 18, 2005)

LOL ...JANNA...I didn't expect to "see" you here. 
 Welcome to the Forum....glad ta have ya.

 C'mon people...let's locate a Betty Boop bottle for Janna.


----------



## bettyboop6023 (Jun 18, 2005)

Thank you Whiskeyman....I did find one of these bottles a few months ago, but it was WAY out of my price range.  Should have bought it though,  haven't seen one since.
 Happy Father's Day,  Bottle Diggers & Collectors !


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi *bettyboop6023* and welcome to the forum -
 Please post a photo of the one you're looking for so we can try to help. A Google resulted in 700+ pages[]. Thanks.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 19, 2005)

MEECH....700 pages? Sheesh.


 JANNA...you have a pic handy?


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 19, 2005)

Found this one at $50.00...ouch!

 http://www.rubylane.com/shops/hedrickmainst/item/m14?froogle=1


----------



## bettyboop6023 (Jun 19, 2005)

That is the bottle Whiskeyman.  Yep,  50.00 OUCH.  The one I seen was going for 100.00.


----------



## wvbottlehead (Jun 19, 2005)

looks like they already marked it down once, maybe you could make 'em an offer......course I know how it goes...spend $50 on a must have and tomorrow theres 1/2 a dozen out there for 10 bucks..........[>:]


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 19, 2005)

WV...sounds like my luck.[]


 JANNA....$100.00 ? my oh my...someone was fishing methinks. Maybe a cheaper one will turn up if enough of us keep our eyeballs peeled...and we can let ya know.
 Hopeya stick around...[]


----------



## wvbottlehead (Jun 21, 2005)

not sure if it's the same one on ebay with about a day left, I don't know about the condition though.......keep lookin'?


 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=35983&item=6540243290&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------

